# Drop checker solution in tank water



## corradophil (17 Nov 2009)

This is my first post here, having spent most of my time looking on the tropical fish forums.

I have a Juwel Rio 125 which is pretty heavily planted.  For the last 18 months I have used a DIY yeast CO2 system, but have just switched over to a pressurised system using a fire extinguisher.

Everything is up and running with no problems, at the moment the CO2 is running during the day only, and at a rate of 1 bubble every 2 - 3 seconds.  I keep fish in the aquarium, so am concerned with the risk of too much CO2.

The final stage, which I am about to do is to add the drop checker.  

I bought a drop checker and test solution in the link below from ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :MERFB:IID

I also bought 500ml of 4 dKH solution from Aqua Essentials.

So I am now ready to go, except, I am concerned that when I put the drop checker in, it could end up emptying the test solution into the tank.  It came with a sucker, stick it to the glass, but what if it fails and the test solution ends up in the water?

I'm sure I must be missing something with this, but until I am happy that there is no risk, I am not keen to use the drop checker.

Any comments would be really appreciated


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (17 Nov 2009)

You will be fine - I have one of these + two more in the tank and I have never had a sucker come loose. Just make sure to press it against the tank side to remove the air trapped behind the sucker.






Regards
Paul.


----------



## corradophil (17 Nov 2009)

Ok, maybe I am being a little over cautious.  I'll set it up tonight.

I'm looking forward to seeing what CO2 level I have.


----------



## CeeJay (18 Nov 2009)

Hi corradophil

Try not to stress too much about it spilling into the tank. 
Obviously it's not good practice and best avoided if possible.
But for your peace of mind I have spilt mine (more than once   ) into the tank and the inhabitants, (fish and shrimp), were unaffected.

Chris


----------



## corradophil (19 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the responses, it certainly gives me a bit more piece of mind, that if it did spill, no harm would be done.

It is in the tank now, and at the moment showing dark green suggesting I need to increase the CO2 levels.  I'll adjust the rate at the weekend when I have some time to monitor it properly.  

It will be good to see the plants flourishe in the new improved conditions.


----------



## Superman (19 Nov 2009)

Sometimes I had the solution go into the tank. Everything was fine, but it was on a 180 litre tank.
I would of thought if it happened on my nano, I'd do a water change.


----------

